# My Diamond Twinkle Little Star is home !



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, my friend Deb and I went to Orlando ( 1 hr) and picked up my new baby Diamond Twinkle Little Star.......

Du and Sue Tran will miss this little girl. The pup had hypoglycemia and the stress stunted her coat......so she really doesn't have much coat......more like wisps...........and to me it makes her look more "twinkie" ( if there is such a thing).....hopefully her adult coat will be fuller. her face is to die for cute! And she acts like she is a BIG DOG ! Obviously no one has told her that she is small.

She was full of piXX and vinegar and really showing off ( see the video for a sample)scampering all over at Mr Tran's.

It was an uneventful car ride home ( no car sickness and no vomiting )

At home we put her in the Xpen and let Emma and Mimi explore her thru the fence...........Twinkle and Mimi and Emma were carrying on so bad we decided to introduce them.............See Emma's meeting (pic) and the "Sniff test" below

They chased each other for a while, playing who can steal the toy from who, no one really getting hostile, and they all are in bed with us now....

Fotr those that do not know Emma ( biggest -is 6lb12 oz and 2 yr old), Mimi ( middle one- is 3.6 lbs and 8 months old) and Twinkle is the smallest- 2.2 lbs and 5 months old. 

I think she will really fit in. We already love her to pieces !

YOU MUST WATCH THIS VERY CUTE Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvWr4KZjAxs


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She is adorable and so tiny!!
How fun!!! super cute! Enjoy, Enjoy!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww she's so cute! :wub: She looks like my first maltese only bigger. Now that little girl is going to need lots of clothes.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a sweetheart! I can't believe how tiny she is...like a kitten. I love the sniff test and looking back to see what's going on...LOL.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 5 2010, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882276


> what a sweetheart! I can't believe how tiny she is...like a kitten. I love the sniff test and looking back to see what's going on...LOL.[/B]


OMG! Isn't that picture just too cute? :wub: 

Cat, she is so precious. I can already tell that she is going to be a true spoiled maltese.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

omg! how cute is she?! i can't BELIEVE how tiny she is!! i don't think her coat looks bad at all..she's a stunner!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Wow! She is so cute. You have an adorable crew there!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

wow....I think a part of me just died from cuteness overload.

and of course...any Diamond is precious :biggrin:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw she is just adorable :wub: Can't wait for more pictures and to watch her grow.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's adorable Cat!!! What a precious face and she's so tiny :wub: :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

AWWW...she's SOOOO CUTE!!!! I love Diamond Dolls!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG she is gorgeous! I love her tiny little perfect cutie face :wub: :wub: :wub: I am really liking what I see from Diamond for sure.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

omg cat! twinkle is such a little baby doll!! she is so precious. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: i just love that video of her! congrats. i'm so happy for you and i'm looking forward to meeting all 3 girls at Nationals!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH MY GOSH, SHE IS SOOOOOO LITTLE AND SOOOOO CUTE :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations Cat - she is an absolutely adorable little pup! Emma is so cute meeting her!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cat, she is adorable and so tiny :wub: :wub:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby!! Absolutely precious and I loved the video. Can't wait to watch Diamond grow up!! This has been a great day!!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Reminds me of my little Chloe when she was shipped to us at 12 weeks old----only weighed
a grand total of 2 lbs soaking wet!

She is now almost 4 1/2 months and weighs 3 lbs.

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*melting here* :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 5 2010, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882324


> Congrats on your new baby!! Absolutely precious and I loved the video. Can't wait to watch Diamond grow up!! This has been a great day!! [/B]



The Kennel name is Diamond and the Pup name is Twinkle Little Star ( we will call her "Twinkle")..............all dogs from Diamond Maltese have Diamond as the first part of their AKC name. Same as many other Kennels.............Marcris, Chrisman, Rhapsody,Pashes, etc

I am sure your new puppy has the same thing on her AKC paperwork.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG, until recently, I didn't know Diamond Maltese made such cuties!!!! I love her little face!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: OMG I am smitten! Twinklie is so darling and looks like she is full of it! You and your big family are going to enjoy this for sure! Congratulations to you and hubby and all the fur kids!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is a little living doll!!! Her face is adorable!!! I hope she does well for you because she is a little one for sure!!! You can't leave her in that stroller at the shows.......you are going to have to have a little bag to hold her up so she can be near you and she can see her big sister in the ring!!!! Enjoy her.......she is a keeper!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a beautiful baby girl. Congratulations.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Such a sweetie! Enjoy that beautiful new baby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Cat, what a doll baby :wub: :wub: :wub: She's got such an expressive little face. I cracked up when I saw the photo of her with Emma and Mimi -- they look so big...next to her :wub2: That sure beats going to Orlando for Disney World...in fact I think the new commercials at the Superbowl should be "I won the Superbowl and I'm going to... Diamond Maltese" :smrofl: Enjoy her totally!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

AWwwwww she is so stinking adorable! I just love the video part where you say "wanna go home with me" and she turns and comes back at you, that is too cute!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations and OMG!!! :wub: :wub: 
She's a doll and so full of herself. I love that adorable little face. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWH 

CONGRATS

Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! she is so cute!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, my gosh! You have a BEAUTIFUL baby there! Congratulations!!!!

Love the pictures and the video!!! Can't wait to watch Twinkle grow up - please post TONS of pictures!!!

Linda


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

She is adorable. I love how the little guys don't realize how small they are.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG, she is just adorable, what fun having a new puppy in the house.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cat, she is just a little (A LOT!!!) too cute....you're gonna have to give us glimpses of her in small doses so we can handle it....

Now I have to go back and look at her again.....I think I'm in love..... :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Congratulations!! She's soooooo cute and teeny! :wub:


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

aww. She's so cute. I even watched the video!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Big congratulations!! What an adorable puppy!! :wub: May you have many, many years of happiness together!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

congrats.... she it truly stunning


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

she is just tooooooooooo cute. Have fun with her. :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is really cute. :wub: 


Tina


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

sooooooooo cute! That's all I can muster right now  She's precious!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I cannot stop watching that video!!! I love that little girl!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations!! I'm so glad you got your little Star. Can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Cat, she is simply to die for. Mr Du & his wife must miss her like crazy already. You are so lucky to have her and she is a lucky little one to be in your family. Those pictures are all precious. I love the way Twinkle is 'offering' her little bum up to Emma for a sniff. :smrofl: I know that's normal dog behavior but her bum is so tiny and she's standing there like a Great Dane, like "Go ahead and have one free sniff". HaHa. Cracks me up!! What a little doll. You have three gorgeous girls, each one different, each one a beauty. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable! Congrats!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 8 2010, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883154


> Oh Cat, she is simply to die for. Mr Du & his wife must miss her like crazy already. You are so lucky to have her and she is a lucky little one to be in your family. Those pictures are all precious. I love the way Twinkle is 'offering' her little bum up to Emma for a sniff. :smrofl: I know that's normal dog behavior but her bum is so tiny and she's standing there like a Great Dane, like "Go ahead and have one free sniff". HaHa. Cracks me up!! What a little doll. You have three gorgeous girls, each one different, each one a beauty. Enjoy every minute![/B]


I know he misses her a lot . Even more than his normal pups. Twinkle had hypoglycemia when she was a wee baby ( she was not a good nurser) and she had to be hand fed for a while , consequently she got very close to them , especially Su (is wife). He also called me to ask about her yesteday. BTW he won with a dog and a bitch at the Atlanta shows........at 2 of the days. He was very happy.

Twinkle also is quite the little character. Very animate and active and bold. 

Mimi is very friendly but quieter about it in an elegant sort of way, Mimi exudes a calm confidence. 

Twink has an "in your face" tail wagging a mile a minute all the time "Hi ya! hi ya !hi ya! Wanna play , wanna play, wanna play sorta way.

Emma is quite mild mannered too. She is my tomboy Malt- No topknot for her..........

Emma was kind of indifferent to Mimi until Mimi left and went with a handler for 8 days. When she came home Emma almost jumped out of her fur and screamed "MIMI!" She was elated that Mimi was back. ? Absence made the heart grow fonder? 

Emma and Mimi seem to dote on Twinkle so far. And Twinkle seems to be in "toy heaven" here and mostly leaves the older girls alone and just plays with toy after toy after toy. Mimi is only allowed free play with the others for short time intervals due to wanting her coat to not get wrecked. I have to let her be a dog too though.

So far the adventure has been a great ride. I love them all.


----------

